# I will not post pictures ...LOL



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Decided to change the oil, oil filter, and both fuel filters on my F250 PSD. I have been going to the dealer but wanted to try this myself. You might say that I had a learning experience and will do a better job next time.

About those pictures that I will not post:

Driveway has spots from oil and diesel fuel ... LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't make fun of you without pixs of the Exxon Valdez oil spill!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

let me know if you want to get those stains out. we can do it.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

That 2011 oil pan drain plug is about the most backwards a$$ thing I've ever seen. The first time you go to drain the oil, what a suprise when you get a three foot gusher of oil shooting out.

It cleans up ok off an epoxy floor, but you did real good if you spilled less than 2 quarts the first time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

framer1901;1634371 said:


> That 2011 oil pan drain plug is about the most backwards a$$ thing I've ever seen. The first time you go to drain the oil, what a suprise when you get a three foot gusher of oil shooting out.
> 
> It cleans up ok off an epoxy floor, but you did real good if you spilled less than 2 quarts the first time.


I did get the 3 ft. Gusher ...lol

Grandview ..... worse than the Exxon oil spill ... Lol


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Everyone forgets the drain plug at least once in their life. Spots and drips happen. Who has a perfect driveway that wrenches their own stuff?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

salopez;1634363 said:


> let me know if you want to get those stains out. we can do it.





MickiRig1;1634456 said:


> Everyone forgets the drain plug at least once in their life. Spots and drips happen. Who has a perfect driveway that wrenches their own stuff?





framer1901;1634371 said:


> That 2011 oil pan drain plug is about the most backwards a$$ thing I've ever seen. The first time you go to drain the oil, what a surprise when you get a three foot gusher of oil shooting out.
> 
> It cleans up ok off an epoxy floor, but you did real good if you spilled less than 2 quarts the first time.


Salopez: I put some oil absorbent down right away. I then used a deck brush with Ajax / Comet. Most of the stain has faded. I also owe you a PM. Will do that when I am coming to visit.

Mick: This is not a typical oil drain plug. See Framer's quote


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its a slick plug all you need is a ratchet extension. Tightening is easy as pie too. I heard they switched that as well as the composite oil pan for the 2012 models and same with the braided wire dip stick.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Slick plug isn't the word for it.

I first seen that it took a 3/8 rachet male end and thought cool, no guessing which wrench size. But then I thought, this is gonna suck, drain plug is on the back of the pan, not the bottom and that oil flows real well when it's hot. The only thing that saved me from having 13qts on the floor was thinking about how far the oil would shoot out if the plug came all the way out - so I started to turn real slow but holy space nuts, half a turn and the damn thing is in my hand and oil shootin half way to the rear tires.

I'd like to take that engineer and lay him under that truck with a rachet and see how he does. Maybe the oil change shops that can manually raise a catch device right up there have it better but even then it splashes so much. We all know how nice diesel oil is to get off your skin and outa your hair.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Semis are even worse, more volume in the pan creates more gush at the plug.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

BPS#1;1634563 said:


> Semis are even worse, more volume in the pan creates more gush at the plug.


ain't that the truth!!!
nothing like 8 gallons of oil coming at you like a tidal wave!!!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Imagine me working on a Semi ..... LOL


----------

